# E Bug (Three Wheel)



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

A forum search on "BugE" turns up 35 results, many of which are posts from the EVDL.


----------



## Zemmo (Sep 13, 2007)

I've heard and seen them before on-line and watched videos. Check YouTube for some videos of them driving around. I think there is one on EV Tradin Post right now for sale.


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

*EV*

The designer of the kit is in Oregon and converted a donor car to EV then design the three wheel kit.


----------



## ipod (Jun 25, 2009)

I saw the Bug EV and it looks really amazing. I was surprised when I knew that BugEV supports weight up to 200 pounds bec the first time I saw it looks weak.


----------



## Zemmo (Sep 13, 2007)

A lot of people think just because something is light weight that it is weak. That really isn't true. Different materials have different properties. Look how popular Carbon Fiber has gotten. I've seen racing frames for motorcycles made out of Carbon Fiber. Could you imagine a motorcycle frame that you could pick up with two fingers? People need to get out of the mind set that heavy cars are safer. Having that much more weight with that momentum, that energy has to go somewhere in an accident, guess who feels a lot of that energy.....


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Bug EV (Three Wheel) Kit*



TexasCotton said:


> The BugEV was shown on pbs motorweek this past saturday. Anyway "BugEV" is a custom build three wheel EV. Has anyone built, bought, or driven one of these?
> http://www.bugev.net


Isn't that the thing with what looks like bicycle tires/wheels? I'd be afraid to drive that on the streets and traffic speeds myself. 

I'm gathering piece/parts to have students at school convert my E-Pusher Trailer into a motorcycle trike. It'll be used for local town driving, but be what I feel safer with motorcycle, and automobile wheels.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I've been watching BugEV for a while now.

I prefer the look of the AeroRider though.


----------



## yakogg (Mar 28, 2010)

thanks for informations.


----------

